# sieste enfant de 30 mois



## dadatibo (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour a toutes !
je voudrai savoir si je peux coucher un enfant dans un clic clac, R.. a 30 mois 
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Euh?
Suis pas certaine du tout!


----------



## Caro35 (10 Novembre 2022)

Demandez à votre référente pour être sûre


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

Une demande par écrit te permettra d'avoir une réponse par écrit. Tu auras une preuve de la réponse.


----------



## nanny mcfee (10 Novembre 2022)

bonjour, non ni dans un lit 2 places ou 1 place, il faut qu'il y ai des barreaux (sécurité) quand le couchage est en hauteur.

Parcontre vous pouvez le couché au sol sur un matelas il  a aucun risque que l'enfant se retourne et tombe d'une certaine hauteur ou encore qu'il se casse la figure en descendant de lui même.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Mieux vaut un matelas au sol ...


----------



## dadatibo (10 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses .
Bonne journée a vous


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour dans un lit une place je l'ai fait avec évidemment barrière de protection pour éviter les chutes.


----------



## Nany88 (10 Novembre 2022)

Petit matelas au sol fera l affaire


----------

